# hers my med lab!!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

my med lab was an L shped room this year lots of static and one moving prop plus I had a actor in this room as well...








































3 of the pics are of my foam crations that me and one of my friends make I love the way these guys come out...I use old foam beds to make these props...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hilarious and imaginative... great work NT - the impaled eye is great...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Holy s$%& - love it! Nice work!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

nice, i thought it said meth lab =p


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's great work! I love how they're made of foam... and the nurse's shoes are a funny touch. I just noticed them...


----------

